# Farbfrage Aurum 1



## waldcrosser (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

Kann mir jemand sagen wie genau die Farbe vom Aurum 1 heißt? 

Ral Nr wäre ideal


----------



## Indian Summer (29. Juli 2012)

Hi waldcrosser

Es ist sicher keine RAL-Farbe. Es gibt einen taiwanesischen Farbhersteller, den praktisch 
alle Brands als Referenz benützen. Werde mich mal schlau machen und mich melden.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldcrosser (29. Juli 2012)

Danke dir. Habe die frage gestellt weil ich mein glory in der Farbe vom aurum 1 pulvern lesen will. Bitte nicht schlagen weils kein Norco ist  ;-), finde die Farbe total klasse. Werde das glory schwefelgelb pulvern lassen. Musste mich entscheiden will ich morgen den Termin beim lackierer habe. Mal sehen ob der Ton an dass aurum ran


----------

